# Fenwick has passed



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys my Bettas is sick he is just sitting on the bottom of the tank his fins also looking like they are dissapering maybe about 1 cm is gone and the edges are red also two of his scales look a different color he is not eating to much either seems to me like he has fin rot for one and not sure what else he could have I did a 50% water change and added 1tbsp of salt He is in a heavily planted 12 gallon with shrimp Can anyone suggest a good med for him I would like to keep the shrimp alive but my main concern is getting Fenwick better 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, too bad! I hope that Fenwich will recover.

I would suggest putting Fenwick into a smaller tank or container if you have one. (If you don't, I have a 1 gallon betta kit with light that you can have.) Pull out some big guns -- salt, clean water, and Jungle Lifeguard plus tetracycline, or maybe Maracyn 2. I have heard that fin rot is thought to be caused by gram negative bacteriam so it's worth using something that's effective with that.

I mainly recommend treating the little guy in a separate tank so that you don't medicate your shrimp and plants. 

I hope that he gets better quickly!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Fenwich is sick. I would agree with morainy about putting him into smaller tank. I would recommend clean water and heater or keep him in room with stable temperature. Also don't put too much water in if you put him in bigger tank, so he won't have far to swim up for air. Give him some plants to rest on or hide behind. I would be carefull with the medication. He seems pretty weak so try something with smaller doses first, maybe start with salt, just make sure salt is fully disolved, cause crystals can burn his scales. I was treating my betta with maracyn and he got worse and started to gasp for air. I had to do almost 100% water change right away to make him feel better. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok I got meds for him today they said to use tetracycline and I also got Furan 2 I will be treating him with both these tonight I am going to leave him in his current tank and just put the shrimp into my shrimp tank I am not worried about the plants I don't want to cause him any additional stress from being moved If anyone thinks I and on the wrong track please let me know and thank you Maureen and Raodrunner for your advice I hope all goes well


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Good idea to move shrimp instead. I hope he'll get better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, if you can leave him in his current tank and move the shrimp, all the better. (Sometimes shrimp are hard to find.) The only thing I'd add if he's staying in the same tank-- good, clean water. Let us know how he does.I think fin rot strikes bettas quite often, it's good to figure out what works.I've heard good things about tetracycline and Furan.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

How is Fenwick? I hope he is better. Yeah, fin rot strikes often, so best is to fight it right away. I just use few drops of bettafix for couple of days and then change 100% water and watch the betta closely everyday if it returns. Clean water is the key here, oh and don't forget to take carbon out if you dosing meds.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

(Echoing Roadrunner) How is Fenwick?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well he was doing better yesterday but today he is doing horrible again. I meant to put E.M. Erythromycin not tetracycline. 
Friday I added a packet of each med and the guy said to wait 5 days and if no improvement water change and dose again. I am starting to get worried though, I am going to give him a salt bath and see how that goes.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hope he will get better soon. I was hoping to read that he is reacting well to meds.
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok I have been doing 50% water changes every day and giving him a salt bath. Last night he had no more fungus on him but this morning his fins are covered in it. I don't know what I should be doing now. He has not ate anything since Thursday and it just sitting at the bottom. A little under half his fins are gone now. Should I start the meds again or try something else???


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that  Never thought a fin rot can get that bad, I was thinking water change + salt should deal with it 
I can't help, just sending best wishes your way. Hope he will make it!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you guys for your support. Fenwick passed at 10:00pm. He put up a good fight and hung in there but he was just getting worse by the day. Now he is in a better place and will no longer suffer anymore. RIP My baby boy.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry Candy


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Candace.

I'm sorry to hear of Fenwick's passing. You can pick up a free male betta from me if you like. I have a pink/orange one, a blue one, and a red/blue one. Let me know if you would welcome a donation.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Stuart for your offer but I'm not going to keep bettas anymore. It is to hard when they go. thanks again


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh no  I am so sorry, dear. Poor little figher. 

I agree they are so difficult to let go..

My Sky Blue has dropsy, you probably remember I posted that I got her with bloated belly a few months ago and it progressed very slowly... She hanging there, but we all know she is on her way to betta's heaven.

Big hug for you!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Fenwick. He was a figher till last minute it seems. Don't give up on betta's. I had few and I cried when they passed, but I still love them. If I can save just few from those dirty cups in LPS I'll keep having them. 
InfraredDream your betta has dropsy? I'm sorry to hear that. 
Hugs from me to all of you!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, my Sky Blue passed last night too. I kinda was sure after I posted here yesterday. If you wanna believe in that things, they are together now. At least this is what I said to my kids this morning and that helped. It was unavoidable, I just did not know back then that a bloated belly is a sign there is something wrong with the internal organs. And even if I did... we still would have taken her (we were helping a friend), she was a beautiful and lovely fish.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry that Fenwick passed away, Candy. That's very sad. 

Fenwick is a fabulous name for a betta, though. I would love to know how you picked it. You do always put so much thought into your pets, they are very lucky.


----------

